# Training help please?



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, 
My young malinois jumps over everything (as you could see from the other videos), but I have difficulties sending her over a stupid wire (hope this the correct word). 
Any training tips please?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fACsPob1sy0

Thanks in advance, Jo


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Wire Fence


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Mike :wink: 
So, you have experiences with this kind of work, can you help? (and no language topic please...)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jo,
Is it a wire fence or a sinlge strand of wire? If it is a single strand, put flagging tape on it. A 4' length wire could have tape every 6" along the top. As the dog gets use to it, pull tape away. And thanks for your help on my end!!!


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Single strand of wire Howard.
Excellent idea, will try next training.
No probs at all, just hope you'll find the great bitch you have in mind.

Kind regards, Jo


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Its a single strand?? In the video it looked like you had a whole gate of wire mesh she didn't want to jump over?

I would try putting something in front of it that she can use to jump over it, and teach it as a seperate exercise. Then reduce the height of the "step" unil you can take it away and she goes over it without a problem. Then add the decoy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When he first got to the fence he put his front paws on the tops somewhat reluctantly. It looks to me the dog doesn't like the unsteady nature of the top of that fence. If he hasn't learned to clear that height you may need to go back to a lower height to increase his confidence.
Also some dogs seem to have a hard time visually with a wire fence. That would make a good arguement for the flapping tape. I've seen bird dogs that were reluctant to go over wire fences. Putting a hunting coat on the top wire seem to give them a better target.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,

Hard training finally paid off : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdkK6fueLRI

Regards, Jo


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a question. Why would anyone teach a dog to jump a containment type fence? A fence that is used to keep them inside not out side whenever they choose to go. Couldn't this be a huge liability?

Just asking. I know that a PSD may need to be taught this but still a huge liability. Even then, a PSD could be easily thrown over a 4 foot fence.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I have a question. Why would anyone teach a dog to jump a containment type fence? A fence that is used to keep them inside not out side whenever they choose to go. Couldn't this be a huge liability?
> 
> Just asking. I know that a PSD may need to be taught this but still a huge liability. Even then, a PSD could be easily thrown over a 4 foot fence.


Jerry there may be folks out there who train their dogs to go over electric fences. From there, they "direct" their dog to gather the cutest looking sheep and bring them back for "closer" review! Now I'm not saying or implying anything...[-X :-$ :^o =;  Baaaaaad.:grin:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I have a question. Why would anyone teach a dog to jump a containment type fence? A fence that is used to keep them inside not out side whenever they choose to go. Couldn't this be a huge liability?
> 
> Just asking. I know that a PSD may need to be taught this but still a huge liability. Even then, a PSD could be easily thrown over a 4 foot fence.


Most the certifying bodies require certain obstacles. One of them is a chain link fence. I agree they can be thrown over a fence, but you can't throw them if they are in pursuit and you can't keep up. At least I know I can't keep up with them darn dogs. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Me neither. Howard just waits on the other side of the fence.


----------

